# Question - Vintage Pho-tak Foldex 20



## blueeyedsuzie (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello, 

I've recently purchased off of ebay a Pho-Tak Foldex 20 and I have no idea what type of film I'm in need of or where to purchase it... 

ANY advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 1, 2011)

google says:  How to Take a Picture With a Foldex 20 Camera | eHow.com

And i have bought both types of these vintage films at BHPhoto


----------



## blueeyedsuzie (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks, the film you are referring is is that the Rollei Infrared 120 Black and White?


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 1, 2011)

I would not go as far as shooting IR film with an unknown camera. You don't really know if there are any light leaks in the bellows or the back of the camera, these would just spoil the IR film. Do a test with a regular BW 120 film, which by the way it is not a 





> vintage


 film as is the 620.  The 120 is still widely used by pro photographers. Good luck!


----------



## blueeyedsuzie (Aug 1, 2011)

Where can I buy the film, and does it need a special type of film because it's a older camera?


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 1, 2011)

blueeyedsuzie said:


> Where can I buy the film, and does it need a special type of film because it's a older camera?



As mentioned above and in the e.how article also mentioned above, you can use 120 size film and/or 620 size film. The 120 is readily available from various sources, such as Freestyle, Adorama, B&H and more. Google these names and you'll get to the store.


----------



## blueeyedsuzie (Aug 1, 2011)

Ah, sorry I didn't realize you actually answer the question. Thanks and will do.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 1, 2011)

blueeyedsuzie said:


> Ah, sorry I didn't realize you actually answer the question. Thanks and will do.



It's all good!   Have fun shooting with the camera and post some pics when developed.


----------



## blueeyedsuzie (Aug 1, 2011)

I will, I plan on it if all goes well... 

However another question because of the type of film this camera needs can I take the film to my local drug store and have them develop it or does it need to go somewhere special instead?


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 1, 2011)

My bad for not including a developing place...  No, the local drug store will not process the 120 film. A few places that will do it:

Film Developing at The Darkroom

http://www.bhphotovideo.com

[URL="http://www.coopersimaging.com/medium_formatb.html"]http://www.coopersimaging.com/medium_formatb.html

[URL="http://120filmdeveloping.com/"]http://120filmdeveloping.com/

[/URL][/URL]Hope this helps.


----------



## blueeyedsuzie (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes that will help... thank you again!!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 1, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> google says:  How to Take a Picture With a Foldex 20 Camera | eHow.com
> 
> And i have bought both types of these vintage films at BHPhoto



EDIT:  And I have bought both types of these  films for vintage cams (such as my Jiffy Kodak) at BHPhoto.  To the guy above, thanks for pointing out the error on my part


----------

